# Fusion vanes



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a look at fusion vanes. I also show how to fletch an arrow in this vid.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool Video. Thanks ike.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

:thumbs_upTHE BEST


----------

